Ask HN: How shall I use the concept of 'block-chain' in social networking - startupflix
======
Finnucane
What do you think social networks need block-chain for?

~~~
startupflix
Trust?

~~~
Finnucane
What are you not trusting that the blockchain is going to fix?

